# Safety Deposit Boxes?



## PVMikey

We have been living in Puerto Vallarta since August 1st of 2011, and have a question that hopefully someone can answer for us:

Are safety deposit boxes available in Mexico? If so, where?

We have seen numerous posts on the internet regarding the availability of safety deposit boxes at hotels, for use by tourists who need to store their valuables temporarily while visiting Mexico, but what about those of us who live here?

It doesn't appear that banks generally offer this service here, like they do in the United States.

Since there has been one break-in attempt to our condo already (unsuccessful, however, thank goodness), we would like to find a business that would offer safety deposit boxes for rental, to use in storing our passports, valuable papers, unused checks and credit cards and other valuables.

Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## conklinwh

Most people that I know here give up the idea of safety deposit boxes and buy a safe that can be bolted to the floor. Costco has a reasonable selection.


----------



## sag42

Bancomer and Banamex offer safety deposit boxes. I believe you need an account in order to open one. I understand that they are quite safe and not to expensive.


----------



## conklinwh

I think that availability via banks is very location dependent. Almost impossible if not impossible to find where we are, thus use of safe's.


----------



## sag42

conklinwh said:


> I think that availability via banks is very location dependent. Almost impossible if not impossible to find where we are, thus use of safe's.


Queretaro isn't to far. I would be very carefull about instaling a safe in my home. Nobody should know other than you and your immediate family.


----------



## Detailman

sag42 said:


> Queretaro isn't to far. I would be very carefull about instaling a safe in my home. Nobody should know other than you and your immediate family.


I second this comment.

If it is known by others (maid, etc.) you leave yourself open to an inside job.

If you are home and they come and point a gun at a family member (or hold a knife to them) are you going to refuse to open the safe?  Of course not!

If you are on vacation and they come with a couple of five foot crow bars, they can pry almost anything from a concrete floor, bolts and all. Even if it is inset into the concrete they have enough time with portable torches to cut into it. (Once they see it they have the time to come back at their leisure.) 

I keep important papers (and other things) in a home safe but whenever we are away all "valuables" go into the bank safety deposit box. And of course I am somewhat more protected due to living in a high rise condo where all my neighbours know me and look out for me.


----------

